# maxx is not coming always when i call him ...



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi , when we are alone he is ok 98% of the time .. Maxx is 71/2 months. However i do i teach him not to run across the street when my neigbour says hi to me. He is familiar with her and others. But he will run across to greet her or over to any nieghbour. Any suggestions> I am so afraid he will be hit by a car..street is not always busy ,but i dont want him darting across either. Today i let him out in the back yard and this is the first time he ran over to the park. he has never left the back before, and now i am sure he will do it again..
need any help and suggestions
Col in niagara..


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep him on a leash or in a fence. He is still a puppy and it really isn't unusual for them to NOT be 100% yet.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Have you considered fencing your yard or using a leash?


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

yes i do usually...but just when i thinkl its ok to trust him ya know.. buti guess you are right i need to keep on leash for awhile yet..how do you when you can trust htem is there an age that i could stive for.for example?
col2258


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

i have partly fenced yard..its jsut that it hasnt been needed. He has been so good. Andthe cost of a fence well..that wont happen to soon.. but i will have to make sure a leash is used more .


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah he's still a puppy and can not be trusted
mine is 3 and depending on his mood is when he listens or not
then i start my fun


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: col2258how do you when you can trust htem is there an age that i could stive for.for example?
> col2258


Not at 7.5 months, that's for sure. You've still got the teenage stage to go through. After he comes when called 100% of the time on a leash, graduate to a long line (30-50 feet) and let him drag that around. Use it to "reel him in" if he ignores you. Then once he comes when called 100% of the time on his long line with the distractions of the neighbors and cats and dogs and everything else you can think of, start to think about trying him off the leash, preferably in a large open area with no cars that could run over him.

Rocky was rock-solid offleash at 1 year old. Cash is 2 and still dragging a long line around. He's so prey-driven he may never be trustworthy offleash. All dogs are different.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Trusting a 7.5 month old dog is like trusting an 11 year old- you just know they're going to push the limit and see what they can get away with. Please don't gamble with your dog's life and COMPLETELY fence in your yard, then when he is out of your yard, use a leash. A $15 leash is a lot cheaper and easier than a $1000 vet bill and rehab and a much better, happier option than a $100 cremation fee.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know it isn't the prefered method but I have a 30 or so ft line I tie Athena out on when I am too lazy to walk out to the pen(which is most of the time in in this cold weather)or if I can't be right with her off leash.Our yard is open so she only can get hung up on the snowbankens at this point.


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for all of the input it does help and open my eyes to what i dont know as a dog owner..
also does anyone have recommendations for training videos?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep Max on a leash untill he learns recall. fence in your yard. teach Max not to run into the street. teach Max borders. my neighbors on both sides play with our dog. he's allowed to run across the 3 lawns. here's how i taught him not run in the street.

i have my dog on a leash. we walk down the driveway and i walk into the street. of course he's going to follow the first few times. as i step into the street i lokk down at my dog and say "no". he doesn't know what i'm talking about at first. i step back into the driveway. i kneel time and i take my hand and i slide it across the area where i don't want him to cross. stepping into the street and saying "no" doesn't let my dog know what i'm talking about so by usuing my hand on the ground i'm giving him a focus point. now i turn and walk back up the driveway. we turn again and we walk down the driveway and into the street. again just as we cross into the street i say "no". theni kneel down and slide my hand across the area that i don't want him to cross. at some point he gets it. now walk into the middle of my neighbors lawn. i walk across their lawn and i turn into the street. as my dog steps into the street i say "no". again i show him this line or area i don't won't him to cross. at some point he catches on. i do the same thing at the other neighbors house. now he runs from house to house and doesn't run into the street. i can throw his ball across the lawns and into the street and he stops 3 feet or so from the street. he won't chase his ball into the street. i used the same method to teach him not to walk off the side walk into the street. if i'm walking him down the street off the leash and i turn and walk into the street he stays on the side walk without me saying anything.

when i trained him these things we trained/practiced 3 to 6 times a day. each session lasted 5 to 10 minutes. we always ended each session on a positive note. 

keep Maxx on a leash and don't let him in your unfenced yard without his leash on. teach Maxx to come and then teach him not to run into the street.

to make sure my dog won't run into the street i had people walk by with their dogs in the street. he won't walk into the street to say hello. i also had people stand in the street and call my dog and he won't walk into the street to greet them.

as of now my dog hasn't run into the street and he stops at all corners. i feel confident he won't. am i 100% sure he won't run into the street, no i'm not. i still test him from time to time. i try not to put him in any touchy situations. when my neighbors bring their dogs over to play in our we watch them. if i'm letting my dogs out to releive themselves i wait for them. our yard is fenced in but i don't let my dogs out alone. 

you're going to feel much better once you give Maxx some more training. get a trainer if neccesary. good luck and leash on.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the same issues with Jackson, 10 months old and is just a wild man in the front yard if he isn't leashed (which only happens when he runs out the door behind one of us)..our lab mix is perimeter trained and its time to do the same with Jackson...going to try doggiedad's way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog not to run out of the house when the door is open. i taught not to walk out of the door by doing several things. with my dog on a leash i would open the door and tell my dog to sit and stay. i would hold the door open for awhile and walk out. i would do this over and over. then i would prop the door open and sit in the living room. if my dog headed for the door i would say "no" or "don't go out there". i would leave the door propped open for awhile. i would treat my dog for staying in. then i would have my neighbors come over and stand in our driveway and call my dog while the door is open. they would call him and offr him treats. the first few times he would go to them. i would bring him back in and say "no" or "don't go out there". sometimes i would say "bad dog, you don't walk out outside". he learned not to walk out the door. now my neighbors can walk up to our front with their dog and let the dogs get nose to nose and he won't walk out of the door.

somewhere during his don't walk out of the door training my dog learned to wait untill we call him to come out of the door. he also waits at the bottom of the steps untill we open the door before coming up the steps. we have a 9 year old Grey Hound and our Shep always lets her out of the door first. he waits untill she's off of the steps before going out and he lets her go first when going up the steps.


----------



## colthedol (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like some good tips doggiedad...


----------

